# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Возможности интернет-продвижения >  Web 2.0, PR  в социальных сетях интернета

## Mazaykina

Дорогие друзья, наконец-то улеглись эмоции после замечательной поездки в Питер и Москву, распакованы чемоданы и можно спокойно приступать к  работе.
Итак! Начинаем продвигать себя, свое творчество и свою деятельность в сети, используя некоторые варианты, которые дает нам сегодня интернет!
 Для начала- выкладываю свою презентацию в Power Point, которую почти 2 часа рассказывала всем желающим, приехавшим на Зимнюю Тамадею. Многое в ней не совсем понятно, что-то будет разъяснено далее в теме, что-то прояснится после просмотра видео, но одно могу сказать определенно: это непростая тема, заниматься ею не так легко, как кажется, но некоторые шаги МОЖЕТ СДЕЛАТЬ КАЖДЫЙ ИЗ ВАС САМОСТОЯТЕЛЬНО, не прибегая к услугам профессионалов от SEO и SMO.

----------


## KAlinchik

*Mazaykina*,
 Мариш, СПАСИБО! :flower:

----------


## Анолир

*Mazaykina*, очень интересно, спасибо! С интересом послушал лекцию вживую.

----------


## Марина Дудник

Мариночка, спасибо! Очень ждала слайды! Буду пытаться разобраться!

----------


## shoymama

Мариночка, спасибо!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Буду пытаться разобраться!


Девочки, задавайте вопросы. если что непонятно. Я эту тему год осваивала и еще не считаю себя классным специалистом.

----------


## нарспи

Спасибо! Покак ничего не понялаkuku. Но буду разбираться. :Oj:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Покак ничего не поняла. Но буду разбираться.


Попробуем разбираться вместе.
Итак, начинаю выкладывать видео этой презентации. Не все, что там говорилось, я смогла донести до слушателя.  Для того, чтобы сказанное в теме стало более понятно- здесь буду пояснять, конкретно направлять и отвечать на ваши вопросы.

----------


## Mazaykina



----------


## Piston

великолепная презентация! Огромное спасибо!

----------


## Apch-hi

*Mazaykina*,
 Марина, ты в Райволе рассказывала о том, что необходимо в адресной строке прописывать/подписывать свои фото/видео файлы которые выкладываем в инет. Но как? не могу понять. Можно привести пример. Буду очень благодарна:rolleyes:

----------


## vadim2008

Большое вам спасибо за интересную презентацию и видео-лекцию.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Apch-hi*,
 Свет, извини, не видела твоего вопроса...
Вот что пишут об этом умные люди. 
*Наполнение сайта фотографиями и рисунками. * С точки зрения SEO копирайтинга здесь все просто. Главное - *давайте рисункам “правильные” названия, используя тег " alt ". Используйте в них ключевые слова.* И следите за тем, чтобы страница не превратилась в "картинную галерею", добавляйте значительное количество текстовой информации.

*vadim2008*,
 если есть вопросы- задавайте, буду заглядывать в темку.  :Aga:

----------


## Дмитрий Олейник

Вроде ка по теме если нет не серчайте ...

Здравствуйте!
Люди добрые, а кто нибуДь занимался оформлением группы в контакте типо http://www.vk-adv.ru/portfolio есть ли где либо хорошая инструкция по вики разметке????

И еще вопрос можно ли выкачать код уже уже существующей группы? С помощью чего?

----------


## SOSED

> И еще вопрос можно ли выкачать код уже уже существующей группы? С помощью чего?


Правой кнопкой мышки - Исходный код страницы

----------


## alenat

> Попробуем разбираться вместе.
> Итак, начинаю выкладывать видео этой презентации. Не все, что там говорилось, я смогла донести до слушателя.  Для того, чтобы сказанное в теме стало более понятно- здесь буду пояснять, конкретно направлять и отвечать на ваши вопросы.


 Спасибо за материал, замечательные уроки. Без таких подсказок разобраться в дебрях интернет -продвижения сайта довольно сложно, хотя даже видеоподсказками иду маленькими шажками. Пробую, пробую, пробую. Но если в день хотя бы по часу уделять этому внимание, то результат как выясняется есть. Еще раз огромное спасибо за материал. Будем потихоничку осваивать.

----------


## volman

Ссылка не активна

----------


## Mazaykina

> Ссылка не активна


Да, ссылка уже не только не активна, но и информация в той презентации- не актуальна. 
С 2011 года столько изменений произошло в оптимизации и продвижении, что мама дорогая!Ё Так что если хотите держать нос по ветру- нужны курсы 2014 года, а не 2011. Когда начну новый курс, не знаю, но следите за новостями форума, в шапке будет информация.

----------


## Жар-птица

Хорошая тема

----------

